# A week in the life of "The Gentleman & The Clowns"



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

For Rona and anyone else.

Basically at the end of each day I will put up a photo diary of what we have done this week. This will include breakfasts (when I remember to feed those - mine don't always get breakfasts), dinners, medication, walks including the good and the bad bits of them and other stuff. 

No pictures yet - but check back about 7pm and there will be


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I made a video instead of posting loads of pictures because it includes videos too.. 

Only half way done though.. we've had a busy day - Or rather Jack and I have.. 

Hope you like electro swing!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok here it is..

Pet Forums A week in the life of; Monday. - YouTube


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They are crazy!!!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

rona said:


> They are crazy!!!


Thought you would like them - I decided to video them because it captures more of what they do than pictures.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

SLB said:


> Thought you would like them - I decided to video them because it captures more of what they do than pictures.


Certainly does. They must be great fun to live with but must also keep you on your toes


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

rona said:


> Certainly does. They must be great fun to live with but must also keep you on your toes


They do - when Jack's out with them I have to watch he's not nipping them - stupid collie bit! Luckily he only nips mine so group walks are no trouble. They love the fields but it's fast closing as an option to walk them on as I rarely go up there when there are crops being grown. Plus it's not much of a walk for them - it's one of my lazy walks - I rarely see anyone up there so I can just plod along whilst they're doing their own thing.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

SLB said:


> They do - when Jack's out with them I have to watch he's not nipping them - stupid collie bit! Luckily he only nips mine so group walks are no trouble. They love the fields but it's fast closing as an option to walk them on as I rarely go up there when there are crops being grown. Plus it's not much of a walk for them - it's one of my lazy walks - I rarely see anyone up there so I can just plod along whilst they're doing their own thing.


I was so jealous of all the running about they got to do though - I have to plan his running about, I keep thinking I should move to somewhere more rural...but I know I'd hate it really, lol


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

tabulahrasa said:


> I was so jealous of all the running about they got to do though - I have to plan his running about, I keep thinking I should move to somewhere more rural...but I know I'd hate it really, lol


I only live semi rural.. I'm 5 minutes from the village and 20 minutes either side of two towns, 30 - 40 minutes from the city centre. It's a nice medium. Dogs can get quiet walks and I'm not too far away from things.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's today's video. A forewarning - Thursday, Friday and Saturday will have to wait until Sunday night - I work weekend nights so won't have chance to put them up.

Pet Forums "A Day in the life of" Tuesday. - YouTube

And photos Leanne took from our walk:

























Pen was on the walk with us... she just spends most of her time doing her own thing, she's good enough that I can let her do that though. She won't bother other people or their dogs - just moles and rabbits by sticking her head in their holes and trying to dig them up.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh and I'm settled down with this beauty


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

SLB said:


> I only live semi rural.. I'm 5 minutes from the village and 20 minutes either side of two towns, 30 - 40 minutes from the city centre. It's a nice medium. Dogs can get quiet walks and I'm not too far away from things.


Where I live is great, near Edinburgh, not that far from Glasgow but a small town and loads of nice places to walk - it's just hard to find places that other people aren't using as well.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Loved the bit where Pen was entertaining herself :laugh: I'm slightly sad that Axel never chases his tail... I only saw him do it once when he was a wee puppy and that was the only time!:crying:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

tabulahrasa said:


> Where I live is great, near Edinburgh, not that far from Glasgow but a small town and loads of nice places to walk - it's just hard to find places that other people aren't using as well.


Thats normally the problem up here. Even on the field walk there is a moron who just lets his dogs out of his back gate onto the field I need to walk past to get home. His dogs don't give a flying monkey and will come over. Ones a skittish Lurcher which Lou has chased after (play) before and nearly ended up on the road. And if thats not bad enough - he doesn't watch them when they're out on the fields - so if I see them I have to retreat to the top field for nearly 20 minutes whilst he calls them in  And the worst part is - he also lets his chickens out onto the farmers field too. Well if his dogs take me by surprise and mine go chasing after them thinking they're playing - I am not paying for 6 dead chickens..



shadowmare said:


> Loved the bit where Pen was entertaining herself :laugh: I'm slightly sad that Axel never chases his tail... I only saw him do it once when he was a wee puppy and that was the only time!:crying:


Pen doesn't do it often, probably a couple of times a week, normally it's her I'm hungry thing or her after dinner thing. (Depends which side of 5pm she does it).


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Lou and Pen are so waggy, bless them 
Great to see videos of them!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

What a great idea!!!!

Love the videos. Lou and pens bum wiggle is adorable!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

LouLatch said:


> What a great idea!!!!
> 
> Love the videos. Lou and pens bum wiggle is adorable!


Painful if you get caught in the crossfire - I'm sure you are aware with a Staffie tail!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Pet Forums "A week in the life of".. Wednesday - YouTube


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Was the roil in smelly stuff?


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

rona said:


> Was the roil in smelly stuff?


It's hay thats possibly been in a horses/pigs stable at one point - I can't see any actual poo - but if you look closely at the first photo before she rolls - Lou is peeing on it. 

She rolls but she's never come back with poo on her.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

SLB said:


> Painful if you get caught in the crossfire - I'm sure you are aware with a Staffie tail!


Oh yes!! And Tyler has his moments too!

I love Pens deer jump!!!!! That's sooo cute! My 2 only do it in the long grass.


----------

